# Looking for a scooter boat or shallow running boat between 10-25k doesn’t have to be anything fancy



## Fishtheflats01! (Jul 23, 2020)

Looking for a scooter or a shallow running boat between 10-25k doesn’t have to be nothing fancy feel free to text or call me at 361-250-0967 if you have anything or know anyone with something thanks names zach


----------



## Itsrobg (Sep 30, 2019)

21’ Flats Cat Boat ‘98. Fish lakes, bays, or flats. Reliable boat that is solid no soft spots on floors or decks and under hull looks great, solid transom. Powered by a 2013 115 HP Mercury Optimax with only 235 hours. Running regular ethanol free gas.This is a cat hull is super stable, runs shallow and runs great through chop and very dry.
Boat Rewired inc. nav lights and new switches, and under console and rewired replaced Jackplate Pump and Power Pole.
List of maintenance and replaced parts upon request

Options:
Heavy duty canopy T-Top, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Bobs hydraulic jack plate, Power Pole II w/2 Remotes, Lawrence Elite-7 Combo Color GPS/Depthfinder, Saltwater Motorguide trolling Motorguide Trolling Motor, 3 batteries, 4 blade Powertech stainless steel prop, High Power Console Light.
Recently had the engine serviced very dependable. Has 2 New Quicksilver Fuel Pumps, 2 Boat Scuppers, and Power Pole motor, new waterpump and lower unit oil.
Galvanized trailer with spare tire, recent replaced galv. wheels and tires, new carpeted bunks, new hubs and bearings, new winch, new wiring and lights.
Im not using it enough. Im 75 with health issues.
Priced to sell $14,000 cash. Same model new about $60,000 with these options) Clear titles and registration FTF Corpus Christi

Checkout Flatscat Website same 21’ boat still made
Flats Cat Boat : 21 foot Shallow Water Catamaran Flats Fishing Boat


----------

